# Breeders



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone know of any African cichlid breeders in Toronto. Curious, cheers.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know about TO but there are several in the Kitchener area.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

planter said:


> I don't know about TO but there are several in the Kitchener area.


Wow, didn't think anyone was awake at this time, LOL. No way I can make my way out there. I live as east as you can get in the GTA. Thanks tho.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

no problem


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What kind of cichlids are you seeking? There are many in the Durham club breeding Africans, and there are usually a variety in the upcoming November auction. There are fewer people breeding them now, as it is becoming difficult to even give them away, if our auction is any indication.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

There is finatics http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3146

I am unsure if mike does any personal breeding thou


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're looking for fry and such, check the classifieds here, or better yet (for cichlids anyways) try pricenetwork.ca

There's a lot of people selling cichlid fry there (too many IMO).

Otherwise, give Mike a visit. Nice store, clean and very well maintained tanks. I don't think I've EVER seen a dead fish there. Nice fish too, even if I'm not into cichlids myself.


----------

